# Cats in fiction



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Razzle asked about non-fiction books about cats. 

I thought it would be fun to see what you're reading in cat fiction.

My current favorite is "We Are The Cat: Life Through The Eyes of 
the Royal Feline" by Terry Bain.

Anyone reading books in the series "The Cat Who..." by Lilian 
Jackson Brown?

Harv


----------



## robert4301 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have not tried any cat fiction yet. I tend towards short true story anthologies. However, with two freshly adopted cats, I have a case of cats on the brain! Now would be a great time to read some cat fiction. I often read science fiction. My recently deceased cat, Frankenstein, was named after a cat in a sci-fi book, "Red Dwarf" by Grant Naylor (I think).


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

robert4301 said:


> I have not tried any cat fiction yet. I tend towards short true story anthologies. However, with two freshly adopted cats, I have a case of cats on the brain! Now would be a great time to read some cat fiction. I often read science fiction. My recently deceased cat, Frankenstein, was named after a cat in a sci-fi book, "Red Dwarf" by Grant Naylor (I think).


The original "Frankenstein" is by Mary Shelley. It's very early science fiction.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

harv said:


> The original "Frankenstein" is by Mary Shelley. It's very early science fiction.


I think he's referring to the the character _"the cat"_ in Grant Naylor's book, Red Dwarf. _The cat_ had no name but he was the humanoid descendant of a modern house cat called Frankenstein


----------

